
Should You Drink Acetone? - chronolitus
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/sacs7NZfD2frMS82H/what-happens-if-you-drink-acetone
======
ebg13
@dang, the title of the article is "What happens if you drink acetone?", not
"Should You Drink Acetone?". The real title is less clickbaity.

The should question (which is not the title) is immediately answered "No" (of
course).

------
dimitar
Homemade alcohol from fruit variously called rakia, slivovitz, grappa or
palinka in Europe typically has some acetone when the makers get too greedy.

This article actually makes me worry less when drinking it. The really
dangerous alcohol that may be present is methanol, which usually is distilled
first and must be thrown away (some people burn it in laps and such thought)

